# Cigars In My New Humi



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Here are some pics of my cigars organized in my new humi. I re-calibrated my HumiCare digital hygrometer to double check the Cigar Oasis XL and I've been holding steady at 69% for about four days now so I filled it up. I took some cellophane off just because I like they way my smokes look.

The whole enchilada:



Bottom level is "extras" of cigars I have on the shelves plus some cheap cigars I ended up with:



Lower shelf:



Top shelf which is looking good IMHO:


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Great setup you've got there. Fine sticks too.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks great, I am in need of a bigger humi. I like that one.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice pics of your collection. That looks like a seriously deep desktop humi. Growing room?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Nice setup Shane! Lookin' good bro! :nod:


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks like you're well on your way!!! :wave:


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Lookin' good! Excellent setup.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

that is a nice humidor man. any pics of it closed up? like the outside?


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank you all. I'm pretty happy with it so far.



Rubix^3 said:


> Nice pics of your collection. That looks like a seriously deep desktop humi. Growing room?


Definitely growing room. I choose this model so I could organize and display "some" of my smokes and still have plenty of storage room. This way I can take advantage of good deals as they come along without having to worry about acting quickly. I can take my time and let the good deals on what I like trickle in.



socapots said:


> that is a nice humidor man. any pics of it closed up? like the outside?


Here it is closed (you can see my last name engraved in the glass really well.



Here it is compared to my old desktop humidor. The little guy has kept my cigars safe and in good shape for about a decade now.



I have a mini fridge in my garage that died and I may convert it for storage if I end sliding far down the slope. :madgrin::madgrin::madgrin:


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Where did you buy that humi? I like it.....looks very cool.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

MoreBeer said:


> Where did you buy that humi? I like it.....looks very cool.


I got it here:

Salerno - Tampa Humidor

I saw it, or at least an identical one, on some other websites but Tampa Humidor was the cheapest, especially after you factor in accessories such as the Cigar Oasis XL. They were also the only place I found that offered the engraving, although I didn't inquire about anyplace else. I spoke with them over the phone several times prior to placing my order and they were very friendly and helpful every time.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

Very very nice setup, dude..

Are those the Padron 64's on your top shelf? Beautiful smoke...

-SS


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

ShortyStogie said:


> Very very nice setup, dude..
> 
> Are those the Padron 64's on your top shelf? Beautiful smoke...
> 
> -SS


Yes they are. And a Padron Family 45. :rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## bigmike7685 (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice stock of smokes


----------



## alpha8a (Sep 24, 2009)

Great collection!


----------



## lakeeden1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Very nice setup!


----------

